# Jeux pour Ipod Classic 160GO



## fandipod (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais savoir si il existe des jeux pour Ipod Classic 160Go gratuit comme ceux qui sont en vente sur Itunes Store?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse très prochaine. @+


----------



## Gwen (30 Juin 2008)

Non, rien pour le moment, et je doute que cela arrive dans un futur proche.


----------



## fandipod (30 Juin 2008)

Ok Merci de ta réponse!!!!!


----------

